# 27rsds Owners....



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

just looking to see what most people with the 
27rsds tow with.

thanks,


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> just looking to see what most people with the
> 27rsds tow with.
> 
> thanks,


Come on Lamar, go ahead and get you a 2500.







Then you wouldn't have to worry about pulling anything anymore.









Leon


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We tow ours with a F350 V-10 4x4.


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

1/2 ton 4x4 sub. The sub does O.K. wouldnt highly recommend it though. I have never felt unsafe or that the truck wasnt performing well, just when i get to some hills i dont want to drop my speed that much. I live in west texas and flat land isnt a problem, soon i hope we will travel out a little further.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

2006 Titan LE CC 4x4 with Equal-i-zer hitch and 1200# bars. I am very happy with my setup.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Short, flat distances, we pull with our 1500 Dodge Ram, Heavy Duty with tow package
Long distances, we pull with my dad's 2500 Dodge Mega Cab Cummins Diesel. What a difference!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Lamar!
You know my experience!! I had the 27RSDS with a GMC Sierra 5.3 L, then had to move up to a Dodge 2500 Cummins to keep from working myself to death. When I went to Doll Mountain, out from Ellijay, last week, I had to put the Cummins in 1st gear a couple of times, making it up that mountain. WHEW! That's one steep mountain!!
BTW, if you're in the market for a 27RSDS, you know I traded mine.........problems and all. Better make sure you don't go where I traded it to. Suncoast RV has a new dealership up your way, and they move their inventory from lot to lot. I'm very happy with the 31RQS.....I have my private bedroom, and Jimmy has his own private bunkroom. Guess what? Insurance is LOWER on the 31 RQS than the 27RSDS!! 
Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I tow with a 2004 Expedition4X4 XLT Sport










It does good but, I don't encounter steep grades in Michigan.

MaeJae


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I tow mine with a 2500 Avalanche with the 8.1 and 3.73 gears. With the oversized tires I'm down to about a 3.45 gear but I still don't know its back there.Love that big block









John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We tow with a F-250 that has the Powerstroke diesel. Big-time overkill maybe, but no problem towing on any grade.

Bill


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

We use the old trusty Titan, took the road to Cloud Land like a champ up and down. If your looking for a 27rsds, I got a really lightly used '06 I would be be willing to talk to you about.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

sgalady said:


> When I went to Doll Mountain, out from Ellijay, last week, I had to put the Cummins in 1st gear a couple of times, making it up that mountain. WHEW! That's one steep mountain!!










Are the switch backs that sharp you have to drop the Cummins into 1st gear or are these just steep hills







either way I've never been in 2nd gear with my auto Cummins on a hill. Something you might want to look at is this Smarty as soon as I have $600 bones I'm gonna get one. Nothing but great reviews on a stock engine and trans with the Smarty.

Bill.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> When I went to Doll Mountain, out from Ellijay, last week, I had to put the Cummins in 1st gear a couple of times, making it up that mountain. WHEW! That's one steep mountain!!










Are the switch backs that sharp you have to drop the Cummins into 1st gear or are these just steep hills







either way I've never been in 2nd gear with my auto Cummins on a hill. Something you might want to look at is this Smarty as soon as I have $600 bones I'm gonna get one. Nothing but great reviews on a stock engine and trans with the Smarty.

Bill.
[/quote]

Hi, Bill.
The curves were extremely sharp with steep hills combined. It was a very rough entry into the Doll Mountain CG, and it's about 3 miles long. That's the only place I had a real problem with it. There's a warning about the entry/exit on the website, and in Woodall's, if I'm not mistaken. They weren't just whistlin' Dixie when they made that comment, either.











































I grew up going into the Smokey Mtns., N GA mountains, etc., with my grandparents, and then all my adult life. This was about as bad as I've experienced, and I sure wasn't used to doing it towing a camper!! Important thing? I made it, and safely.








The engine wasn't straining that much......it was just the sharp turns, etc., combined with the steep hills, to gear it down. It was like a bad roller coaster ride, to be honest. My little boy was like "WHOA!".








Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> just looking to see what most people with the
> 27rsds tow with.
> 
> thanks,


Buy a 27 and then test drive tv's and stop by your house for a test tow...... Let me know if you think about selling your 23 as my b-i-l has been talking about buying a used Outback.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I tow mine with a 2500 Avalanche with the 8.1 and 3.73 gears. With the oversized tires I'm down to about a 3.45 gear but I still don't know its back there.Love that big block
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2500 Avalanche with 8.1L and 4.10 gears. Sucks up the gas (8-10mpg towing), but tows the Outback great!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> just looking to see what most people with the
> 27rsds tow with.
> 
> thanks,


I tow ours with a 2007 4x4 Yukon SLT 3.73 rear end - 5.3 liter 320hp. I do not encounter many hills in Mich and generally travel no further than 2-3 hrs max. I probably would not take it to Florida but it does fine for our shorter trips and gives the best of both worlds as far as decent fuel economy solo which is the majority of how the Yukon is driven. We take the trailer out 4-5 times per year during the summer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we tow with Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi. Even with 20" tires it does well. We upgraded to Equalizer. We are well within our tow limits and it's just the DH and I so not alot of stuff to haul like if we had kids. (the dogs travel light








We were truck shopping for a 2500 but everyone kept asking why, we told over and over the Hemi was more than enough truck. Like most people the added pull power and the ability to pull any hill without wondering about it would be nice. I think the steepest we pulled so far was White Pass. I suppose if we encounter something steeper and the Pilot at the controls doesn't like it, we'll shop again. We don't tow 55-65 MPH and usually 55 mph so unless you have really really steep hill or have need for speed, I have been told the truck should do the job....


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> just looking to see what most people with the
> 27rsds tow with.
> 
> thanks,


"06 Dodge Cummins, it is like it isn't even there. Previously used an F150 w\ a 5.4. It pulled it so so.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

03 Dodge Ram with a hemi. Works great up here in Alaska where most roads run 8% grades or better.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

2000 Chevy Silverado xtend cab 5.3 ltr Vortec eng 3.42 rear gear with complete tow package and Reese weight dist hitch. The biggest hill we hit is the bridge going across the Savannah River.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Today we took the TT in for some warranty work; on the way I stopped at a CAT scale to check my weights.
2000 Chevy Silverado ext cab short bed with a camper shell. Full tank of gas, nothing in the bed of the truck. Driver and two passengers. 
TT had no water in any of the tanks. Everything else in TT but food and clothing.

Front axle â€" 3000 lbs Rear axle â€" 3300 lbs TT â€" 5620 lbs  Total â€" 11920 lbs


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We pull our 27RSDS with the new style F-150 with the 5.4 and it does reasonably well. But keep in mind I also have a new F-250 on order. The F-150 does fine but once I towed with my dad's F-250 PSD, I didn't know how good life really was!







If you have the means, get the F250 or 2500 with an upgraded engine. A F250 or 2500 truck will not impress you as much with the standard engine. When I was ordering my new F250, I noticed that the standard engine was the same 5.4 that is in my F-150. Heavier truck, same engineâ€¦â€¦.NAH.







Plus if the bug bites to upgrade your TT in a few years,







an upgrade for the TV won't be needed.


----------



## kgrant1965 (Mar 17, 2007)

i tow mine with a chevy vortecmax 6 liter crew cab it does a great job much better than the 5.3 half ton I had before and i got for $26500 during the recent chevy sales event and 0percent interest for 36 months


----------

